# The 'Rowdy' Hype Train Derailing 100k Giveaway



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel left out, seeing all these giveaways, so I'm putting on one of my own! 

I am going to be giving away 100 000 credits to anyone who has been vocal that they want Rowdy to lose, if she does lose. The stipulation here is that if you want her to lose just to hurt WMMA in the UFC, then you don't qualify.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> I feel left out, seeing all these giveaways, so I'm putting on one of my own!
> 
> I am going to be giving away 100 000 credits to anyone who has been vocal that they want Rowdy to lose, if she does lose. The stipulation here is that if you want her to lose just to hurt WMMA in the UFC, then you don't qualify.


I hate Ronda! She is the like the female Chael. Can't stand her. I'm all for WMMA but screw that bitch!


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

She's too cocky and has a big mouth.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bring back Gina. Go Liz Go.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Ronda is an amazing talent and fit.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

yo! right here!

I want her to lose just to shake up the division, does that count?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Hellhoming, that's exactly what counts! Lud, no one is discounting her athletic ability, please clarify your stance on this fight for eligibility. 

Everyone so far other than Lud, pending clarification, is eligible. 

*WAR CARMOUCHE!*

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You bunch of bullies! You all owe Ronda a limb! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Down with Ronda!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to quite like her.

Until she open her mouth and a torrent of shite poured out.

Losing would be good for her... she needs that humble pie... badly


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't stand anything about her. I wanna see her on the wrong end on an armbar so bad.


----------



## ant-clarke (Apr 4, 2010)

I would love to see her lose just to shake things up a bit, So tired of the UFC hype machine hanging out the back of her. if Carmouche was to win i doubt she would get half the publicity Rousey has recieved, i also think that Rousey would recieve an instant rematch regardless of the way she was defeated. Carmouche by Decision


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love her or hate her, but no Ronda = no women's MMA in the UFC.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> Love her or hate her, but no Ronda = no women's MMA in the UFC.


Would you care to back up that statement with any proof? There are lots of extremely talented WMMA fighters out there, several of which have already signed with the UFC. Rousey is overrated 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

If she loses this fight, I feel it will truly ruin the womens division in UFC. That being said if it really is a good fight say FOTN; then maybe it can be salvaged. I feel UFC has put way too much emphasis on this; as it stands now any failure of the hand picked champion would ruin what credibility DW and UFC has surrounding MMA.
I am in agreement with the above statement that she needs to lose and eat some humble pie though... Just has to wait a couple more fights down the road.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Would you care to back up that statement with any proof? There are lots of extremely talented WMMA fighters out there, several of which have already signed with the UFC. Rousey is overrated
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


There's a difference between talent and star power. She isn't the only talented fighter in the division but she combines talent and star power like no other.

It's impossible to actually prove her effect on the women's division, but Dana White has all but gone on record as being a Rousey nuthugger (heh.) And if that doesn't convince you - You've never started a giveaway thread for any other fighter's loss.

Rousey is the real deal as a fighter, and the most marketable woman in MMA. Deal with it.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

hellholming said:


> yo! right here!
> 
> I want her to lose just to shake up the division, does that count?


I'm with this guy. If this was a different organization Ronda losing would probably hurt wmma. But I think in the UFC it would just show that there is some talent out there. I think a close fight with Liz winning in the championship rounds would work the best.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Sports_Nerd said:


> There's a difference between talent and star power. She isn't the only talented fighter in the division but she combines talent and star power like no other.
> 
> It's impossible to actually prove her effect on the women's division, but Dana White has all but gone on record as being a Rousey nuthugger (heh.) And if that doesn't convince you - You've never started a giveaway thread for any other fighter's loss.
> 
> Rousey is the real deal as a fighter, and the most marketable woman in MMA. Deal with it.


Deal with it? I'm content with the fact that she's marketable, but it does nothing to legitimize WMMA when you crown a champ who is largely untested in her career and then nuthug her to no end. All of the nuthugging is what has set the UFC up for hurting if she loses, they created the star power she has. I think the UFC will be just fine without her as champ.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Won't be eligible for the contest, but war Rhonda!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

oordeel said:


> Won't be eligible for the contest, but war Rhonda!


Get out! You heathen you! 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

The UFC didn't just crown her the champion on a whim, They crowned the current champ in the division when it was absorbed just as the did with Jose Aldo and Dominic Cruz. To say she is untested is also laughable. She's beaten two champions already. Who exactly does she have to fight to be properly tested Uriah Faber.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

OU said:


> I hate Ronda! She is the like the female Chael. Can't stand her. I'm all for WMMA but screw that bitch!


This is coming from the guy who doesn't want to see Jones vs Silva

I knew I didn't like you for some reason. Chael and Ronda are going to make babies together and their offspring will rule the fight world.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MMATycoon said:


> This is coming from the guy who doesn't want to see Jones vs Silva
> 
> I knew I didn't like you for some reason. Chael and Ronda are going to make babies together and their offspring will rule the fight world.


This sounds an awful lot like a guy who wants Rousey to win and not eat some humble pie...

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually want Liz to win. 

Come on now, Lez-be-honest...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Ronda, but it'd be fun to see Danas face after she gets KTFO.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm upping the ante

Any Carmouche supporter for the valid reasons I already outlined who correctly guess the round gets an extra 250k and anyone who correctly guesses the method also gets an extra 250k. Guess them both correct and get 500k extra.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

RD 2 TKO. It's going to be soo sooo sweet.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I need her to win just for my NPFFL team to bounce back. So 100k I bid you goodbye!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I sense a lack of terrible jokes in this thread so... 

I just want Ronda to lose because Faber only has this last chance to win a UFC title.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't want any credits, but I hope Ronda gets shitkicked simply because shes an arrogant bitch.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont like her or dislike her


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

OU said:


> I hate Ronda! She is the like the female Chael. Can't stand her. I'm all for WMMA but screw that bitch!


don't insult chael like that, chael is actually likeable and funny and takes on all comers, he also knows standup as well grappling


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I really would like Rowdy to lose here. She's acting like she already won the fight and that may be the downfall. All that 'thug life' rubbed off from the stockton boys onto her. I don't want her to lose for the sake of WMMA, I want her to lose so she gets humbled and shows some respect.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Never liked her. She is a one trick poney IMO.
All we need is a fighter who can defend the takedown, and Ronda is getting TKO'd.
I don't like her cocky attitude, and the fact that she thinks that she looks hot, is even worse...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Charm summed up my feelings nicely, it's the fact that she seems to think she has already won this fight, 'Reem and King Mo both thought they had their fights won before they even stepped in with their opponents, let's hope the same thing happens to her.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> Big Charm summed up my feelings nicely, it's the fact that she seems to think she has already won this fight, 'Reem and King Mo both thought they had their fights won before they even stepped in with their opponents, let's hope the same thing happens to her.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Took the words out of my mouth with the Reem and King Mo examples. Both fights they should have won.

I know looks have nothing to do with talent, but come on... everyone thinks Rousey is so hot. 6/7 at best out of 10 and for a fighter, there's much much better looking than her.

Guess the 'green' in stockton really is whack. She should try some stuff from our neck of the woods in good ol' Canada. :bye01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Big_Charm said:


> Took the words out of my mouth with the Reem and King Mo examples. Both fights they should have won.
> 
> I know looks have nothing to do with talent, but come on... everyone thinks Rousey is so hot. 6/7 at best out of 10 and for a fighter, there's much much better looking than her.
> 
> Guess the 'green' in stockton really is whack. She should try some stuff from our neck of the woods in good ol' Canada. :bye01:


Ronda is improving as a complete fighter though. Also she's a solid 8.5


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Ronda is improving as a complete fighter though. Also she's a solid 8.5


Like a lot of your posts, I agree on the improvements (but that won't help if she ever faces Cyborg :thumb02.

Also agree to disagree on the looks....


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Ronda is improving as a complete fighter though. Also she's a solid 8.5


I'll give her a 6, maybe a 6.5 but for sure no more than that.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rousey is going to take home another arm tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Mike28 said:


> Rousey is going to take home another arm tonight.


Your kind is not welcome in this thread. This thread is for those who are pure of heart Carmouche nuthuggers.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If Rousey loses, which I doubt, but we have definitely seen lately that being the big underdog can work in your favor, we will see how serious the UFC is about WMMA. That is why I would like to see her lose. I don't think she is overrated I think she is rated just fine. It's arguable who is the no. 1 woman's fighter but I think Cyborg wins. I think anyone has to agree she is at worst no. 2.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

just for the lulz & the people saying Rousey is hot


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'll give her a 6, maybe a 6.5 but for sure no more than that.


She's a 6 and when the panties come off I bet she's a 5.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I want her to win, then test positive for pot and get disqualified & suspended, does that count?

If it happened it would be the funniest thing since Overeem got his head knocked off by Bigfoot.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well if I'm not to late I'll say Rd4 TKO.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah **** ...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

The Hype Train Derailing will continue to roll over to every event she's on. 200k up for grabs to anyone who displays great displeasure for Rowdy leading up to her next fight if she loses.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I want her to lose because i got no time for sulking. Cat Zingano would make a great champion raise01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll be supporting Tate come fight night... Really can't stand Rousey at this point.

I honestly don't think it would harm WMMA either.


WAR TATE!!!


Oh yeah, p.s:
**** Ronda!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Team Tate all the way baby


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tate!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm actually a Ronda fan but I wanted to share this scene from next weeks show.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ill-reveal-the-real-bitter-angry-ronda-rousey

He right...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Well, Ronda is no Chael. She may talk a bit but she has backed every bit of it up. Chael hasn't. He's not a champion and most likely will never be one in the UFC. As for Rousey, She called out Cyborg a while back. That certainly will be her ultimate test. Both Cyborg & Rousey are probably the most aggressive women fighters ever. Cyborg vs. Rousey can easily be a headlining UFC event...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ronda is aggressive in a grappling sense, but when someone is throwing at her she is running.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't want any credits, just want Rousey to lose bad. After listening to her talk I can't stand her at all, she's one of those kind of people that is all smiles to your face then stabs you in the back as soon as you turn around and plays it off as not serious. A conniving bitch and I hope she loses soon.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope Tate wins for sure.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I feel left out, seeing all these giveaways, so I'm putting on one of my own!
> 
> I am going to be giving away 100 000 credits to anyone who has been vocal that they want Rowdy to lose, if she does lose. The stipulation here is that if you want her to lose just to hurt WMMA in the UFC, then you don't qualify.


I want her to lose because she is a disgrace to women. She is filth drenched in insecurity sprinkled with bitterness.

As far as WMMA is concerned, I was a skeptic at first but having watched about a dozen or so fights I must say many are far more exciting than some dude fights. I don't know what it is, maybe it's their speed and flexibility but their grappling and submission game is very versatile and interesting.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

sucrets said:


> I want her to lose because she is a disgrace to women. She is filth drenched in insecurity sprinkled with bitterness.


Wow... this comment oozes butthurt and bitterness.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... this comment oozes butthurt and bitterness.


How is stating a FACT bitter and why exactly am I butthurt? Did the bitch arm bar me or something?

Think before you speak.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I see Ronda losing eventually to someone. But not Tate.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

sucrets said:


> How is stating a FACT bitter and why exactly am I butthurt? Did the bitch arm bar me or something?


Well considering you have yet to actually state a fact in any of your posts about Rousey it starts to make you look a little childish. If she had arm barred you that would at least make your hatred of her based on something real besides an unsubstantiated image of her you bear inside your head.



sucrets said:


> I want her to lose because she is a disgrace to women. She is filth drenched in insecurity sprinkled with bitterness.


What has she done exactly to be a disgrace to women? Win an Olympic medal, go undefeated in mma on her way to a belt, do a little smack talking, or not liking to lose? What part of this makes someone filth and a disgrace?

See the only bitterness and insecurity I've seen in these threads comes from you. You attack and insult anyone who disagrees with you. This is a subconscious tic. In particular people in the field of Forensic Human Behavior Studies refer to it as a deflector. The person whose argument has been question lashes out with verbal violence to incite anger or shame in the questioner to distract them from clearly thinking over the argument in question. In particular it is a result of the person's lack of faith in their own argument. Common amongst people who hide irrational beliefs behind so called logic or "facts".

That, incidentally, is how you analyze someone without bias.



sucrets said:


> Think before you speak.


I do and I did and I stand by everything I have said to you. I know you will just tell me I'm wrong. Probably with another round of insults to make yourself feel better. You'll probably say I'm just a deluded fanboy or pathetic or some such. 

Honestly say whatever you want about me. It doesn't matter. You don't know who I am, where I come from, or what I've done with my life. Those reading our conversation - brief as I intend for it to be - can draw their own conclusions as to who is correct.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This thread will be open until she retires. There isn't a female fighting at 135 that can beat her.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

If Tate doesn't win, then Rousey/Carmouche II will leave me broke. She's fighting on borrowed time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I think your money is safe Cowgirl. Until Zingano rehabs her knee, I don't see Ronda struggling to keep her belt. Even then, Cat will have to bring her A game if she wants that strap.:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Plus, Cat ain't getting any younger!


----------

